# PST in Outlook Express Importieren?



## UoP_Therock (24. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

Ich habe mein Windows neu installiert und im Moment mein Office 2000 leider verliehen...
Die E-Mail habe ich vor der formatierung alle schön exportiert in eine *.pst datei und nun würde ich sie gerne in Outlook Express importieren, und da verwenden solange, bis ich mien Outlook wieder habe.
Bis jetzt habe ich leider noch keine Möglichkeiot egfunden dieses Dateien umzuwandeln, aber vielleicht kennt ja einer eine Möglichkeit dies zu bewerkstelligen.
Ich wäre für jede Hilfe dankebar, da es sich hier um wirklich wichtige E-Mails handelt.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


Gruß Th3R0CK


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Probier mal Datei => Importieren/ Exportieren => Importieren aus anderen
Programmen oder Dateien.

Gruss Markus


----------



## UoP_Therock (24. Oktober 2004)

diese Option gibt es bei Outlook Express nicht....

Ich wäre auch mit einer anderen Lösung wie z.B. ein Freeware mail programm, welches pst dateien importieren kann sehr zufrieden...

Gruß Th3R0CK


----------



## Filone (24. Oktober 2004)

Nach einer Neuinstallation überprüft Outlook Express automatisch, ob eine andere persönliche Ordner-Datei vorhanden ist und importiert die gegebenen Daten bei Bedarf.

Vielleicht geht es also nach einer Neuinstallation.


----------



## UoP_Therock (25. Oktober 2004)

Funktioniert leider auch nicht ;(

Noch jemand ne idee, was man machen könnte?


----------

